# Another Good Algae information web site



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I found another good web site for identifing and controlling algae. This site has great pictures but lack a little on the control. Still one of the best I have seen.

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

Bill Weber


----------

